# Covington ky. bank fishing!!



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

I was finally able to get out and check the bank area along Covington Ky. Since the Mike Fink baot was moved up to Newport was hoping that area would be free of time limits for parking. I was WRONG!! There is a 2 hour daytime parking limit from the Licking all the way to the old Covington Landing area. You can park from 6 P.M. without a problem. * SO evening fishing is o.k.* I then went down to where the Water Front restaurant was located . That entry was is roped off and NO trespassing sign posted. SO access to the bank is blocked unless a person can find a way to get to the bank some how and walk along the river's edge back up along the part of the river. So ever year there seems to get harder & harder to bank fish around Cincinnati. Norb


----------



## GMoney45211 (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone know of any common spots in the cincinnati area (other than the licking confluence) Newbie here just looking for some direction.

PM me please if you got anything.

thanks:B


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

GMoney45211 said:


> Anyone know of any common spots in the cincinnati area (other than the licking confluence) Newbie here just looking for some direction.
> 
> PM me please if you got anything.
> 
> thanks:B


PM has been sent


----------

